
How we learnt React.js building Monod, our Markdown editor - couac
https://tailordev.fr/blog/2016/04/15/le-lab-2-offline-first-document-sharing-templates-monod-is-back/
======
couac
TL;DR: The app is available at:
[https://monod.lelab.tailordev.fr/](https://monod.lelab.tailordev.fr/) :)

